# Highlanders, Back to the workbench gallery!



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are some up and coming projects, that I have been working on lately.
Feel free to ask me questions? I WONT HOLD BACK ANY ANSWERS!
I will get to them asap! Well Enjoy!








!960 Chevy Impala, Suicide doors, hood. all hinged from scratch, opens and closes. Sixty style cruiser!








Correct style doorjambs.









1949 chevy fleetline four door,all four doors open and close correctly. and correct style doorjambs.
















Will be finishing soon!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Nice work so far. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Really nice work Bro!!! I like seeing the '49 with all the doors opened up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my jaw fukkin dropped when i saw tht 49.... i remember seeing a real one built by Mario DeAlba Jr.....fukkun loved that car.......

is that a 39 wagon rod frame goin under that 49?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work man cnt wait to see more progress and/or more pics of them


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:40 AM~8434268
> *my jaw fukkin dropped when i saw tht 49.... i remember seeing a real one built by Mario DeAlba Jr.....fukkun loved that car.......
> 
> is that a  39 wagon rod frame goin under that 49?
> *


Yes it is, Its very good frame and you dont have to shorten, or extend. plus already has an airbag setup!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 31 2007, 02:44 AM~8434275
> *nice work man cnt wait to see more progress and/or more pics of them
> *


I hope to post more this week! And thanx for the compliments.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 30 2007, 10:45 PM~8434276
> *Yes it is, Its very good frame and you dont have to shorten, or extend. plus already has an airbag setup!
> *


comes with a bad-ass motor too...


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:49 AM~8434283
> *comes with a bad-ass motor too...
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt it! Got six on the shelf just for that!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really love the Fleetline, such a nice lookin' model! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE PICTURE'S OF THESE RIDES DON'T DO THEM JUSTICE . I SEEN THEM THE OTHER NIGHT UP CLOSE & MAN THESE CAR'S ARE CLEAN AS FUCK. ALOT OF WORK WENT INTO THEM. LOOKING GOOD DAVID.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome work david!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are badass bro cant wait to see these done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

loving that four door!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

I QUIT!!!!!! :angry: 





























NAH... just fuckin witch ya....BUT this thread makes me wanna step my game up A HO...NUDDUH.... LEBO :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 those are BADDD :0 :0 

cant wait to see some color on 'em :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

BOTH ARE SICK! i have particular fondness for the '49 cuz them rear doors look sooooo cool opened up! KEEP POSTING MAN! :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I remember seeing that 49 in the background of LRB in one of your build ups I think and how hyped I was about it then. Any pics of the backdated grille?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx for all the responses guys, I really appreciate the compliments, hopefully this month the 49 will be ready for paint, and I dont understand the grill question! I think you mean am I going to make a 49 grill, The answer is yes. Hope I answered correctly! Hopefully they motivate the hobby a bit?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry about not getting to your answers, sooner, I am usually only on the computer, from midnite to 5:00am sorry for being on so late, I mostly get my work done before I log on!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 06:50 PM~8440831
> *Thanx for all the responses guys, I really appreciate the compliments, hopefully this month the 49 will be ready for paint, and I dont understand the grill question! I think you mean am I going to make a 49 grill, The answer is yes. Hope I answered correctly! Hopefully they motivate the hobby a bit?
> *


Yeah, I thought you already done it, my bad. Might be worth casting?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the 52 grill looks tight too...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Glad to see you back in action! It's been a long time. Them rides are lookin bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx guys, I cant decide on which grill to make? heres another pic of the 49!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is a few of my past finished models!








64 cadillac old skool custom with todays flavor








62 Rambler ambassodor, Silver to Green chromalusion paint!








67 Chevelle w/ Hand painted murals


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 speechless.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can you show more of the old LRB stuff?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i love that chevelle! sick....very sick! please do show more cars and more angles please. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

doesn't this forum make you wanna build more.......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

man, that 49 makes me think of the great words of Jay, from Jay and Silent Bob

"I think i just filled the cup."


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 2 2007, 07:08 AM~8453794
> *man, that 49 makes me think of the great words of Jay, from Jay and Silent Bob
> 
> "I think i just filled the cup."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i knew some1 would get a kick outta that....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 01:00 AM~8453408
> *Here is a few of my past finished models!
> 
> 
> ...


clean paintjob..
cool steering wheel...
did you make that??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I WAS WAITING FOR THE M.C.B.A TO GO UP!..................GONNA HAVE TO SEND U A FEW CARS TO PINSTRIPE! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, you get down on those paint jobs, BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 2 2007, 07:38 AM~8454276
> *Damn, you get down on those paint jobs, BEAUTIFUL work!
> *


x2


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

X3


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

X100 THAT PAINT WORK IS JUST OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Highlander 64 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 2 2007, 06:42 AM~8453873
> *clean paintjob..
> cool steering wheel...
> did you make that??
> *


Its made by model car garage, its photoetch! I got it from Pegasus hobbies.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 2 2007, 12:49 PM~8456265
> *X100 THAT PAINT WORK IS JUST OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx guys, for all your responses!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

oops wrong topic


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres some more pics of my chevelle!
















And heres the one that Tribal Dogg dared me to do! It was fun,Thanx Raj!








Just thought you guys would enjoy seeing one that my Bro Joe Garcia built!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are all badass! :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 06:01 AM~8469498
> *Those are all badass! :0
> *


Thanx!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are some pics of my 41 Chevy p.u., Its all sprayed wit spray cans. Testors flat black, military intermediate blue, with testors clearcoat. Modelhaus spider hubcaps,and a six cylinder engine from the Galaxy 47 chevy panel kit. All the acc. are handmade, I always needed a bomb in my collection!








And the hood does open and close!








Sorry for the out of focus!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres a cool frontview pic, of the Quiet Storm Silverado! And to show you that the doors do close! A question most commonly asked?









And heres one of the Highlander 64, closed also.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This just keeps getting better and better! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Aah man, that's so cool to see new pics of those legendary rides! And I finally understand why people are asking all the time if the doors, hood and trunk lit close all the way...I have problems with the Real Deal to get them closed because of the thickness of the paint. I've sanded the sides and it closes a lot better have to paint the sides again.
 

By the way we've checked Metro in L.A. it's not s bad as we thought it would be to get to places.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

bad ass builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: amazing builds highlander 

i just cant stop studying your paintwork :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

one question, how in da hell did u get the doors on the 49 to open like a real car? ive seen that before and just cant seem to figure out how the hell yall do that kinda shit.

The paint work is definitly off the chain as well, makes my 5 color flip flip paint jobs look cheezy!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

And the hood does open and close!








Sorry for the out of focus!
[/quote]








damn i am in love! i am gonna be sitting here waiting for more pics of all you have....
i want to build a truck like this.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8471185
> *one question, how in da hell did u get the doors on the 49 to open like a real car?  ive seen that before and just cant seem to figure out how the hell yall do that kinda shit.
> 
> The paint work is definitly off the chain as well, makes my 5 color flip flip paint jobs look cheezy!
> *


Its not as hard as it may seem, It took me a while to figure out! But if you already know how to make a standard hinge, Then its easy. I will try and post some close up, how to pics for you! Hopefully soon. Thanx for the comments


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Killer work Man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8471185
> *one question, how in da hell did u get the doors on the 49 to open like a real car?  ive seen that before and just cant seem to figure out how the hell yall do that kinda shit.
> 
> The paint work is definitly off the chain as well, makes my 5 color flip flip paint jobs look cheezy!
> *


Its not as hard as it may seem, It took me a while to figure out! But if you already know how to make a standard hinge, Then its easy. I will try and post some close up, how to pics for you! Hopefully soon. Thanx for the comments


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

do you still have these? i would like to see more pics if possible. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Those cars bring back so many memories of the Ontario show. Especially the Highlander. Keep up that badd ass work.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Those cars bring back so many memories of the Ontario show. Especially the Highlander. Keep up that badd ass work.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 03:13 AM~8482061
> *do you still have these? i would like to see more pics if possible.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I still have these, I will try and get some more pics of them for ya!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see more pics of that 41!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 7 2007, 02:40 AM~8491137
> *I still have these, I will try and get some more pics of them for ya!
> *



ty


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the only other pic I have at this moment, but I will try and get some more on this post?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

those ride's r verry clean. look's like they where built just yesterday. keep up the good work bro.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 7 2007, 04:04 AM~8491315
> *This is the only other pic I have at this moment, but I will try and get some more on this post?
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Dave, can't wait to see more! that truck is sooooo clean!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 6 2007, 11:04 PM~8491315
> *This is the only other pic I have at this moment, but I will try and get some more on this post?
> 
> 
> ...


that fukkin truck it killer bro..... :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx Guys!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I know I've said this already, but you do some BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got this car still??


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 03:51 PM~8535848
> *got this car still??
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do! I didnt think anyone would like to see, my kustom stuff, But now that I know, I will post some pics up! Have alot of that style to go around! Thanx everyone for the comments!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 13 2007, 03:32 AM~8540158
> *Yes I do! I didnt think anyone would like to see, my kustom stuff, But now that I know, I will post some pics up! Have alot of that style to go around! Thanx everyone for the comments!
> *



? well HELL YEAH! we wanna see it all man! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 13 2007, 03:21 AM~8540211
> *? well HELL YEAH! we wanna see it all man!  :biggrin:
> *


i will try and get some pics up tommorow!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 13 2007, 02:41 AM~8540227
> *i will try and get some pics up tommorow!
> *


SWEET! Definetly looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all them ride's r looking good david. I guess there r only a few of us that make all kinds of different car's. that's the only way 2 tighten up our skills. from the drag & pro street I learned how to make better engine's. from full show lowrider's I learned 2 pay more attention 2 details. and from all my custom car's came the paint and fabrication work.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice rides bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just thought I would show you what my girlfriend Susan's been working on. She said that she needed something to work on, while Im working on my projects. So a good friend of ours gave her this Elvira T-bird to fool around with, so she came up with this. A heck of a suprise! She told me she went to school for working on electronics, So I guess that patience flowed out on this!








And I only showed her how to do the hinges!








If you havent guessed it already, Shes making a T-bird Hearse. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEET!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Tell your lady cool ass idea ! And its great to see women doin this hobby !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn....... wait till wagonguy sees this... lol


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is 56 Buick I've been blocking out, getting it ready for paint! I am not sure about the wheels, Im kind of leaning torwards the whitewall look?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 15 2007, 11:22 PM~8565962
> *Just thought I would show you what my girlfriend Susan's been working on. She said that she needed something to work on, while Im working on my projects. So a good friend of ours gave her this Elvira T-bird to fool around with, so she came up with this. A heck of a suprise! She told me she went to school for working on electronics, So I guess that patience flowed out on this!
> 
> 
> ...


She definitly has a keen eye for style! looks really good! same goes for your new creation...mean that ride looks like it want to eat concrete with the rear wheelwell overlapping the wheels, sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh no... thats a boyd look.. if you go wide whites.. u got to have the side pipes and layed out


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 16 2007, 12:42 AM~8566091
> *oh no... thats a boyd look.. if you go wide whites.. u got to have the side pipes and layed out
> *


Thanx, Thats the response I thought I would get with them wheels, I will take a pic with the whitewalls and side pipes i was originally going to put on!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 15 2007, 11:48 PM~8566128
> *Thanx, Thats the response I thought I would get with them wheels, I will take a pic with the whitewalls and side pipes i was originally going to put on!
> *


In some way I'm glad being a virgin when it comes down to custom car styles... :biggrin: 
Not a fan of Boyd but that's because I've seen his show and it's depressing.
How about trying something "new" with the side pipes?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man I really dig ur n ur ol' lady'z projects, can't wait 2 see tha outcome. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 03:02 AM~8566195
> *In some way I'm glad being a virgin when it comes down to custom car styles... :biggrin:
> Not a fan of Boyd but that's because I've seen his show and it's depressing.
> How about trying something "new" with the side pipes?
> *


instead of side pipes, have stacks :0 no j/k lol.. i like boyds rides, some dont turn out that nice like he could make them, but he does have some nice cars that turn out top notch.. but for the price he gets for them is crazy


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 16 2007, 12:21 AM~8566299
> *instead of side pipes, have stacks  :0  no j/k lol.. i like boyds rides, some dont turn out that nice like he could make them, but he does have some nice cars that turn out top notch.. but for the price he gets for them is crazy
> *


He is considered to be an custom car artist, and I believe rightfully so....as with many artist that adds up to the final price you pay for their unique creativity as well..besides the fact that it involves crazy amounts of work.

Same goes for David, he's an artist that's for sure and because of his own unique style he sells his work to an audience. Check out his series of wallets with his graphic designs on myspace.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 01:40 AM~8566355
> *He is considered to be an custom car artist, and I believe rightfully so....as with many artist that adds up to the final price you pay for their unique creativity as well..besides the fact that it involves crazy amounts of work.
> 
> Same goes for David, he's an artist that's for sure and because of his own unique style he sells his work to an audience. Check out his series of wallets with his graphic designs on myspace.
> *


Thanx Jevries for the compliments and the plug for my wallets.Thanx :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 16 2007, 01:37 AM~8566054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Those are SWEET!!! Can't wait to see both of these finshed up.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

whats your myspace name


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Buick AND the Thunderbird are lookin REAL good! There's alot of talent in that house!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think as long as the powerplant isn't too new school, whites would look good on the Buick


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: OMG THE STUFF YOU DO IS F'ING AMAZING BRO. AND YOU LADIES T-BIRD HEARSE IS ALSO KILLER :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

tell your girl she has some great ideas and looks to have some skillz too! 

i think you should toss some fat whites and caddy caps or some wire caps on that '56, sweet work!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

tell susan the wagon is looking sweet. I seen that ride in person and it has a lot of fab work done 2 it. and I seen her building it too. it is nice 2 see females that r into the hobbie. I will see u guy's this week. all the ride's r looking good guy's keep up the good work.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

I still suck at making hinges...i swear i think im doing right, but i use brass tubing and i still suck!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

You both are doing a killer job. Thanks for sharing.


oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 15 2007, 11:22 PM~8565962
> *Just thought I would show you what my girlfriend Susan's been working on. She said that she needed something to work on, while Im working on my projects. So a good friend of ours gave her this Elvira T-bird to fool around with, so she came up with this. A heck of a suprise! She told me she went to school for working on electronics, So I guess that patience flowed out on this!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:

i been wanting to do something like this for a while now 



> *damn....... wait till wagonguy sees this... *


:biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 05:13 AM~8482061
> *do you still have these? i would like to see more pics if possible.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna see this caddy? is it a promo model or an old kit?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE I SWEAR I LOOK AT THOSE PIKS IN THE MAG EVERYDAY, DEFFINITELY(SPELL CHEK) SOME KILLA SHIT. NOW LETS SEE SOME NEW KILLA SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 16 2007, 11:56 AM~8569030
> *I wanna see this caddy?  is it a promo model or an old kit?
> *


Actually the 64 Caddy is an old Johan Kit, That my friend Ceasar Gave to me, Here"s some pics!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> I still suck at making hinges...i swear i think im doing right, but i use brass tubing and i still suck!
> [/quote
> I use Small gauge Brass tubing, and semi fine piano wire found at railroad or any hobbie shop,Im sorry I will try and check the right gauges on the tubing and the wire. I will try and post a how-to with pics for ya!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 16 2007, 06:14 AM~8566811
> *whats your myspace name
> *


www.myspace.com/stripeaway
Let me know what you think!? Thanx for the interest :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 16 2007, 07:55 AM~8567122
> *I think as long as the powerplant isn't too new school, whites would look good on the Buick
> *


Actually, the Buick is goin to be a slammer, But thanx for your input.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are some more pics, You guys asked for more of my custom models, Well here you go, Enjoy!








































































































KUSTOMS FOREVER!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 That 59 Apache is fucking killer dog real sweet!!! want to sell lol


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 25 2007, 11:27 PM~8642037
> * :0 That 59 Apache is fucking killer dog real sweet!!! want to sell lol
> *


Thanx, but I could never sell it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some beauties there Dave! damn i thought i liked the pickup most...but now i can't make up my mind! good gawd i want to see more lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 25 2007, 11:28 PM~8642045
> *Thanx, but I could never sell it.
> *


Some day I'll break down and buy one off Ebay!!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 25 2007, 11:31 PM~8642060
> *Some day I'll break down and buy one off Ebay!!!
> *


I bought mine from the Modelhause Resin company,It is Beautifully done, all the detail in the bed. Their chroming is top notch. When I bought it , it sold for 55.00. Dont know how much now.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8642031
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 25 2007, 09:37 PM~8642086
> *I bought mine from the Modelhause Resin company,It is Beautifully done, all the detail in the bed. Their chroming is top notch. When I bought it , it sold for 55.00. Dont know how much now.
> *


https://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 11:47 PM~8642140
> *https://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064
> *


lol yeah I was just there!! Is this the one you baught???

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=63653


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave stop teasing these people show them the good stuff stop hold out don't be a mando now :biggrin: so they could really drop their jaws ok


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 11:47 PM~8642140
> *https://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064
> *


Thanx for the link!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 25 2007, 10:23 PM~8642025
> *Here are some more pics, You guys asked for more of my custom models, Well here you go, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


I love these rides, the rootbeer one has this pitbull kinda look, really cool!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm lovin' that orange Pontiac!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow those customs are bad ass highlander :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 08:09 AM~8643319
> *Wow those customs are bad ass highlander :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


yeah highlander their bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey highlander.... when your cutting your templates for the flames and what not... how do you get such a perfect round edge for the flames? :dunno:

everytime i try it.... they come out all square and shit :uh:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 26 2007, 11:12 AM~8643532
> *hey highlander.... when your cutting your templates for the flames and what not... how do you get such a perfect round edge for the flames? :dunno:
> 
> everytime i try it.... they come out all square and shit :uh:
> *


I use , what they call a {swivel Knife} By exacto, and they are usually used for drafting. Its like a reg exacto, but a smaller blade and it turns as you are cutting. Its pretty handy!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2007, 04:36 AM~8642838
> *I love these rides, the rootbeer one has this pitbull kinda look, really cool!
> :thumbsup:
> *


\Thanx, I built that one for my Dad, quite a few years back, Its actually a replica of a real car, named the Nick Matranga Merc and it was built by the Barris Bros, around 1951- and destroyed early 52. story has it, He sold it, cause he went to war and the new owner wrapped it a round a telephone pole. It not only was a kustom but it was a hot rod too, It had a built ford flathead with a two carb setup! Sad story. Beautiful car


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2007, 04:36 AM~8642838
> *I love these rides, the rootbeer one has this pitbull kinda look, really cool!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Here's a pic of what the motor looked like.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Killer stuff, love all your work David!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 26 2007, 11:54 AM~8643894
> *I use , what they call a {swivel Knife} By exacto, and they are usually used for drafting. Its like a reg exacto, but a smaller blade and it turns as you are cutting. Its pretty handy!
> *



can i get some pics of this blade please?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 26 2007, 02:34 PM~8644260
> *can i get some pics of this blade please?
> *


Sure! I will post some as soon asap, Because I do not have a digital cam, I have to develope onto a disc, so I can post them.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 26 2007, 01:35 PM~8644056
> *Killer stuff, love all your work David!!
> *


Appreciate the comments, Thanx


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres another pic of one of my customs.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It was very cool reading in LRB that you use all kinds of materials like styrene forks, knifes, spoons, packaging materials, etc. to create your rides...
I use the same methods for many creative free lance jobs I do. If you look at stuff around you in supermarkets, craftstores, etc. you will find a whole world of ready made shapes and materials that you can cut and combine to create new things...like model cars in this case.

Speakerboxes, covers, custom dashboards, you name it if you look for cool custom shapes to use really you should check out vacuum formed blister packages and similar stuff...you will be suprised.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 27 2007, 01:55 AM~8648701
> *Heres another pic of one of my customs.
> 
> 
> ...


hey dave isn't that henry's 



































































just joking :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

damn! you got the most wildest ideas. i love that orange bubble topped thingamagig. was/is it a '53 ford truck?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 27 2007, 11:18 AM~8650357
> *damn! you got the most wildest ideas. i love that orange bubble topped thingamagig. was/is it a '53 ford truck?
> *


You are correct, It started life as a 53 ford P.U. And I used plastic knives from my local restaurant. This is what happens when you get really bored with no sleep.Lol :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 28 2007, 12:40 AM~8657514
> *You are correct, It started life as a 53 ford P.U. And I used plastic knives from my local restaurant. This is what happens when you get really bored with no sleep.Lol :cheesy:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

We'll I thought I would show you guys what I've been working on this past weekend. I dont have a caddy in my collection, it was supposed to be an all out street cruiser, But as you can see it turned out to be something else. I named it THEE IMMORTAL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

show off :angry: :nono: hey dave :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

FIXED THEM FOR YOU HOMIE...


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 4 2007, 01:26 AM~8709644
> *show off :angry:  :nono: hey dave :biggrin:
> *


Come on Doggy, Dont be hate'n ....Sorry thats my best Yayo impression? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

now i'm gonna stop doing caddys ur making me look bad dave :biggrin: 













































j/k dave sick ass caddy buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 4 2007, 01:30 AM~8709664
> *now i'm gonna stop doing caddys ur making me look bad dave :biggrin:
> j/k dave sick ass caddy buddy :thumbsup:
> *


Ohhhh! Come on! You were my motivation. My Mentor, Master of all builders! Dont be like that! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did u use a 58 impala bumper on tht 58 pickup????

love the kustoms man.......


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 01:31 AM~8709671
> *Ohhhh! Come on! You were my motivation. My Mentor, Master of all builders! Dont be like that! :biggrin:
> *


Big Dogg You know I aint like that, Im just playing wit cha, Thanx for the comment :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 3 2007, 11:31 PM~8709671
> *Ohhhh! Come on! You were my motivation. My Mentor, Master of all builders! Dont be like that! :biggrin:
> *


i know i was but don't spread it around :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 4 2007, 01:32 AM~8709674
> *did u use a 58 impala bumper on tht 58 pickup????
> 
> love the kustoms man.......
> *


Actually its from the old AMT bumpers and grills parts pack, Thanx for the comment.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8709671
> *Ohhhh! Come on! You were my motivation. My Mentor, Master of all builders! Dont be like that! :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S BRO...AND FRANK QUIT FUCKING UP THE PROGRAM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 01:31 AM~8709671
> *Ohhhh! Come on! You were my motivation. My Mentor, Master of all builders! Dont be like that! :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Primo! I clicked on the wrong comment, This one was ment for you? Sorry Bigg Dogg!
:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 11:36 PM~8709701
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S BRO...AND FRANK QUIT FUCKING UP THE PROGRAM.. :biggrin:
> *



what :dunno: i didn't do anything :biggrin: yet :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8709715
> *Sorry Primo! I clicked on the wrong comment, This one was ment for you? Sorry Bigg Dogg!
> :dunno:
> *


don't lie :biggrin:  :nono:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 thats just insane :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang, that looks bizar!! Man, the hinge parts are so clean...you use piano (steel) wire?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

email sent


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 12:26 AM~8709646
> *FIXED THEM FOR YOU HOMIE...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE CRAZY PART IS HE DID ALL THIS IN ONLY A FEW HOUR'S. :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Funkybuttlovin thats crazy


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 04:10 PM~8714483
> *THE CRAZY PART IS HE DID ALL THIS IN ONLY A FEW HOUR'S. :0
> *



any idea what the setup is on those hinges?? the front framing material, the small wire, etc, how it all works??? im intrigued and it looks so damn clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

THAT CADDY :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 4 2007, 05:39 AM~8710109
> *Dang, that looks bizar!! Man, the hinge parts are so clean...you use piano (steel) wire?
> *


Fine Piano wire and small brass tubing, Needle nose pliers, and an exacto to cut the tubing? Hopefully bizar is a good thing? :cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8716090
> *any idea what the setup is on those hinges?? the front framing material, the small wire, etc, how it all works??? im intrigued and it looks so damn clean
> *


I will take some close up pics to show ya how they are done?Hopefully that will help you guys :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 09:58 PM~8717672
> *I will take some close up pics to show ya how they are done?Hopefully that will help you guys :cheesy:
> *


:waiting biting fingernails:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 11:58 PM~8717672
> *I will take some close up pics to show ya how they are done?Hopefully that will help you guys :cheesy:
> *


can't wait to see em


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8717643
> *Fine Piano wire and small brass tubing, Needle nose pliers, and an exacto to cut the tubing? Hopefully bizar is a good thing? :cheesy:
> *


It is a good thing...trust me. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2007, 12:04 AM~8718244
> *It is a good thing...trust me. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jevries, Im trying to hang with ya, With the creativeness! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn that is the craziest cut up work i have seen! way to be different! i have that car, wanna hack another one up? :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 5 2007, 03:59 AM~8718928
> *damn that is the craziest cut up work i have seen! way to be different! i have that car, wanna hack another one up?  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx, I just would like to finish it! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8717184
> *THAT CADDY  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2

That is some CRAZY work, I love it!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna be another fine ride


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

nice caddy,ill pick it up later,(haha)


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Sep 5 2007, 09:34 AM~8720234
> *nice caddy,ill pick it up later,(haha)
> *



Hey Dave Thanks for Class  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

REALLY APPREICATE IT! 

Dennis


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave when are u gonna have model classes again :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 9 2007, 12:47 AM~8749337
> *hey dave when are u gonna have model classes again  :biggrin:
> *


Soon, Next month, First Fri of every month, Hope you guys learned alot, And thanx for comin on by!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8746029
> *Hey Dave Thanks for Class   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> REALLY APPREICATE IT!
> ...


Dont mention it! Thanx for stopping by, hope you learned some tricks to help ya!
It was great meeting you!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no problemo :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 17 2007, 05:20 PM~8811371
> *Dont mention it! Thanx for stopping by, hope you learned some tricks to help ya!
> It was great meeting you!
> *



Hell yeah I learned A WHOLE LOT! but i just cant get the hang of cutting with string yet :banghead: but I'll get the hand of it. It just takes some getting use to. Oh yeah and tell your girl thanks too I tried chopping a 50 pu and channeling (spell check) it but i dont think that im doing it right :uh: oh well CUSTOM it is :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 18 2007, 12:52 AM~8814409
> *Hell yeah I learned A WHOLE LOT! but i just cant get the hang of cutting with string yet  :banghead: but I'll get the hand of it. It just takes some getting use to. Oh yeah and tell your girl thanks too I tried chopping a 50 pu and channeling (spell check) it but i dont think that im doing it right  :uh: oh well CUSTOM it is  :biggrin:
> *


I will let her know, And just keep at it, cause wit plastic, nuthin is messed up, Its just fixable! :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro is there any way you could post pics or pm me on how you did the hood hinges on that 41 pickup?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 4 2007, 12:30 AM~8709664
> *now i'm gonna stop doing caddys ur making me look bad dave :biggrin:
> j/k dave sick ass caddy buddy :thumbsup:
> *


 YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK BAD...CAN'T EVEN BUILD RIGHT!!!!!!!






































J/K DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL *****!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

pm sent bro


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 18 2007, 04:24 AM~8814774
> *hey bro is there any way you could post pics or pm me on how you did the hood hinges on that 41 pickup?
> *


Sure i will try and get something together for ya!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *
> QUOTE(southside groovin @ Sep 18 2007, 04:24 AM) *
> hey bro is there any way you could post pics or pm me on how you did the hood hinges on that 41 pickup?
> 
> Sure i will try and get something together for ya!*


thanx homie. itll be *GREATLY* appreciated!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

David, we left a spot in the display case at the San Diego Automotive Museum for your flamed out Cadi. Let me know if you wanna put it in.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY DAVE WHEN ARE UUUUUUUUU GONNA PUT UPDATES ON TRANSFORMER CADDY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 18 2007, 09:56 PM~8821144
> *YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK BAD...CAN'T EVEN BUILD RIGHT!!!!!!!
> J/K  DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL *****!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh: :loco:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY DAVE, I WUZ WONDERING IF UR OFFER ON FIXING MY DODGE RAM CHARGER STILL STANDS,MEMBER @ 1 OF BIG BOYS HOBBIES SHOW I TOLD U WUT I DID TO IT & U SAID U WOULD FIX IT?.....I'M JUST WONDERING,HIT ME UP AND I'LL TAKE IT TO THE MEETING NEXT WEEK,U GOT MY NUMBER,BUT IN CASE U DON'T HERE IT IS 
323) 353-5994 LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DIG IT OUT OF MY CLOSET
uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what a dumb ass giving his phone # on here someone might call u and ask u out :biggrin: like kustom builder


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8881862
> *what a dumb ass giving his phone # on here someone might call u and ask u out :biggrin: like kustom builder
> *


WHAT THE @*"*^# ! Just keep it cool!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 27 2007, 12:52 PM~8881658
> *HEY DAVE, I WUZ WONDERING IF UR OFFER ON FIXING MY DODGE RAM CHARGER STILL STANDS,MEMBER @ 1 OF BIG BOYS HOBBIES SHOW I TOLD U WUT I DID TO IT & U SAID U WOULD FIX IT?.....I'M JUST WONDERING,HIT ME UP AND I'LL TAKE IT TO THE MEETING NEXT WEEK,U GOT MY NUMBER,BUT IN CASE U DON'T HERE IT IS
> 323) 353-5994 LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DIG IT OUT OF MY CLOSET
> uffin:
> *


Its all good dogg! Its cool bring it to the meeting, I think the meeting is going to move to one week later, just this month, Cause we have a show to go to! Sorry guys.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8881862
> *what a dumb ass giving his phone # on here someone might call u and ask u out :biggrin: like kustom builder
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> HEY DAVE WHEN ARE UUUUUUUUU GONNA PUT UPDATES ON TRANSFORMER CADDY
> 
> hey highlander whats up we need progress pics on ur transformer
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: HEY DAVE :wave:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 03:10 AM~9044435
> *:wave: HEY DAVE :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

detail picsssss killlling me


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Opening nite at the Peterson Automotive Museum was firme. I kicked it with David Anthony Garcia for a lil bit. Check out a couple of the ranflas he had on display. I got in an hour before they opened the doors to the museum with Armando and I was able to take some nice photos of the models before they put the covers on the display cases.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i remember those from LRB back in the day!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I've seen those rides in person and they are AWESOME!
As far as I know there 3 versions of the Vegas car but David's version to me is the best. The setup in the bed of the "punch" trunk is so sick!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9119995
> *Opening nite at the Peterson Automotive Museum was firme. I kicked it with David Anthony Garcia for a lil bit. Check out a couple of the ranflas he had on display. I got in an hour before they opened the doors to the museum with Armando and I was able to take some nice photos of the models before they put the covers on the display cases.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
how did he make those slot machines in the trunk?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

On this type of stuff I'm like him...shop around! Being in the states I've seen SOOO much stuff that you can use for creating custom model lowriders...it's insane. The slot machines could well be a keychain thing or other type of tourist gift.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno: hno: damn i just had a flash back with those models lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheesy: Man I love those Cars :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

David rocks! thanks for the mo' better pics! I wish he would take all new pics of his rides....friggen things have so much eye candy ya know :biggrin:


wish i could take the pics, i would get so many detail shots


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

all i can say is true works of art.wow.    :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 30 2007, 11:59 PM~9120201
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> how did he make those slot machines in the trunk?
> *


cut from styrene


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 1 2007, 04:15 PM~9132921
> *cut from styrene
> *


Sorry Guys! I've been dealing with some personal problems. So therefore I am back at the workbench! Thanx for hangin in there, It was great to see some faces from the past. And an honor to be asked to display my models in such a great museum. To answer your question about the slots! They are made out of styrene plastic, Hand carved and routed by my brother Joe. When this car was built, it got down to the last wire, therfore my Bro kicked in and made me these slots, and Joe "Beetle" Rivas then had all the chrome and gold plating done for me. It was an amazing thing to me, To get so much help from such a great groupe of people, That I call friends!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:13 PM~9127669
> *all i can say is true works of art.wow.       :worship:  :worship:
> *


And by the way ,Thanx for all your great comments! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 4 2007, 03:08 PM~8714463
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE !
> *


X2


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are some sick looking rides bro, I like the rimz on the catalina :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Everyone has been asking what ive been up to! My buddy came by and took some pix for me so that i can post then up! Sorry for the delay! Have no computer at the moment!But her you go! Hope you like and leave some feedback! Its good to be back in the game. The blue car with patterns is a 64 Falcon 1970s style full flaked paint,Also The new 62 Pontiac im doin also 70s style with moon roof and frenched antennas! And a few of my old builds! The car that got me my name Highlander 64 can you believe thats at least 12 yrs old maybe older!And the Quiet Storm Truck! 
!955 Pontiac original promo All flaked out with Kandy Spearmint with hand pinstriping!And the ongoing project as people named it Transformer Caddy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 30 2010, 04:42 PM~17045994
> *Those are some sick looking rides bro, I like the rimz on the catalina  :biggrin:
> *



X2!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Also The Ford Bronco 2000 ongoing project trying to finish the interior.Hoping to finish all these projects 










And heres where it all happens! Alot has happened here!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

a true legend of the plastic game 

welcome back i always love seeing your work :yes:


and congrats on the mag coverage with your brother in urban ink (i think it was urban ink)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

man i love your builds. seeing the highlander 64 in LRB back in the day was one the biggest reason i got into building.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT!!!!! Always a pleasure seein your builds on here. Some bad ass builds bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well back DAVID miss the old days of building WE ALL HAD AT THE OLD SHOP.Applying the hinge work from the lessons you gave .
( HINGE MAN )


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey dave im diggin this !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 30 2010, 02:35 PM~17045930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


         


NICE WORK AS ALWAYS DAVID


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17050227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :yes: :drama:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badass builds i cut an expidition down to 2 doors several years ago but i never finished it but yours is so much sicker than mine lol and the doors on that caddy are badass


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey dadid it's nice to see you back @ it. Now hurry up and finish sumtn. J/k. Wekcome back bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A HOMIE , WELCOME BACK TO LIL  . ITS PRETTY COOL THAT WE HAVE YOU BACK ON BOARD. IM REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR WORK AGAIN. YOU ARE ONE OF THE LEGENDS OF THE MODEL GAME :thumbsup: ......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where are the chrome steel wheels from ? :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2010, 09:52 PM~17050227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey David good to see you back at building. I finally got back a few years ago also. Now we need to get these ideas in are head out on some plastic.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that a model of Peggy Bundy on your bench?????


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17049915
> *Well back DAVID  miss the old days of building WE ALL HAD AT THE OLD SHOP.Applying the hinge work from the lessons you gave .
> ( HINGE MAN )
> *


Me too Willy!Well lets hope we can keep this show goin! I have to say its guys like you! and everyone on here,motivated me to not stop building Thanks to everyone for the great comments and support and hope to not disssapoint!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 31 2010, 10:40 PM~17061912
> *Is that a model of Peggy Bundy on your bench?????
> *


Yeah bro! Its awesome, My close buddy gave it to me! Ive always liked her!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 31 2010, 01:58 PM~17056075
> *where are the chrome steel wheels from ? :cheesy:
> *


We sell them at Pegasus, they are made by Modelhaus!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

STILL KICKING ASS DAVID


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2010, 09:52 PM~17050227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Gary! That means alot! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 30 2010, 11:15 PM~17051332
> *
> NICE WORK AS ALWAYS DAVID
> *


Thanx Mando! How R U? Whats new in the works?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 1 2010, 12:02 PM~17066524
> *We sell them at Pegasus, they are made by Modelhaus!
> *


They always been that deep??? I need to get me a set nxt tyme im there :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17045930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great projects in here uffin: uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 1 2010, 01:02 PM~17066524
> *We sell them at Pegasus, they are made by Modelhaus!
> *


how much 

AND VERY NICE WORK BY THE WAY


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey frogie, post the green 61 please, the one with real finger print design, :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

maybe its cause I'm young but what is fingerprinting in the paint realm?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

BTW, bad ass builds in here


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17073565
> *maybe its cause I'm young but what is fingerprinting in the paint realm?
> *


I THINK HE'S JUST CLOWNIN :biggrin: ....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, MASTER HIGHLANDER, Your grasshoppers await your presence... The dojo is full but no sensei... :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 1 2010, 11:41 PM~17072819
> *hey frogie, post the green 61 please, the one with real finger print design, :biggrin:
> *


Hey Gary! I will pull it out of storage and try and get some pix for ya!Lol


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What's up Dave!! This is Jorge, Ralph's brother, how uv been bro? I may be starting to build again, Gary just called me just the other day after a few years, I almost fell back...seriously, I haven't seen you guys in years, I've been out of the game for a few years too. I may need your help with a build I'm trying to start and hopefully finish as a comeback. I'll talk to you soon


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 8 2010, 08:28 PM~17139327
> *What's up Dave!! This is Jorge, Ralph's brother, how uv been bro? I may be starting to build again, Gary just called me just the other day after a few years, I almost fell back...seriously, I haven't seen you guys in years, I've been out of the game for a few years too. I may need your help with a build I'm trying to start and hopefully finish as a comeback. I'll talk to you soon
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 8 2010, 10:32 PM~17141574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Mando! long time no see! looking forward talking to you and the rest of the guys


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17139327
> *What's up Dave!! This is Jorge, Ralph's brother, how uv been bro? I may be starting to build again, Gary just called me just the other day after a few years, I almost fell back...seriously, I haven't seen you guys in years, I've been out of the game for a few years too. I may need your help with a build I'm trying to start and hopefully finish as a comeback. I'll talk to you soon
> *


Wow! Its good to hear from you bro! Thanx! Yea let me know im still living in the same area! Thats funny all the og modelers are coming out of the woodwork! :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SICK ASS ALWAYS HOMIE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17050227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me too !!! :wow: 

:worship: :worship: 

just to mention one of those fabulous models ! :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship: your models in lrb inspired me so much back in the day i cant wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

SHARPEN MY BLADES DAVE.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 07:14 PM~17154527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Sweet Willy! Always wanted to do one of those! Cant wait to see it done! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 07:40 AM~17151348
> *:worship: your models in lrb inspired me so much back in the day i cant wait to see what you come up with next
> *


Thanx Bro! I apprieciate that! Been doin some late nites! and actually finished my first model in like ten years! hope to post it up soon!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 1 2010, 04:45 PM~17068388
> *They always been that deep??? I need to get me a set nxt tyme im there  :biggrin:
> *


I actually added ta set of pegasus deep rings to make em deeper!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 05:22 PM~17068693
> *Great projects in here  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Thanx Bro! Hope to post up some new ones!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17084979
> *Ahhhhhh, MASTER HIGHLANDER, Your grasshoppers await your presence... The dojo is full but no sensei... :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha! :cheesy: Sorry ! Been building some new rides to post up!Grasshopper!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Dave, did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

damn it takes alot of patience 









im loving the roof on this one :cheesy: 









SICK :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 15 2010, 11:29 AM~17201911
> *I actually added ta set of pegasus deep rings to make em deeper!
> *


AH ok thanks, Im gonna have to get some


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 01:54 PM~17202635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Bro! I appprieciate the compliments


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 15 2010, 01:05 PM~17202185
> *Hey Dave, did you get the PM I sent you?
> *


I did Bro! Sorry! Yeah it was Mine! If you need help finishing hit me up K!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 15 2010, 01:43 PM~17203697
> *I did Bro! Sorry! Yeah it was Mine! If you need help finishing hit me up K!
> *


I actually got it from my brother few years back, I think I traded for something...anyways, I'm trying to figure out the grill, what did you have in mind? I was thinking of using something similar to your Las Vegas grill, what you think?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well here you go! I finally finished a model after 11 Yr retirement! LOL The wiildcat was supposed to be just a quick build! And the falcon is cleared,have to resand and reclear! And the pontiac 2+2 was a project that i always wanted to do! Thanx to MC562! Thanx bro! Hope to have it done this week!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 03:52 PM~17222208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BAD ASSSSSS PAINT JOB DAVE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 
NOW THEse ARE BADDDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
these are great dave !! prefect !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
i dont kown else what to say, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17222370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they dont get much better than this !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
great come back !!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

dam david those rides are frecken sweet homie. welcome back to building


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn bro them rides r hands down the sickest ive seen in a long time bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

THESE ARE SOME BADDDDDDDDDD RIDES AS ALWAYS DAVID !!!. GREAT TO SEE YOUR WORK AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Straight sickness right here! You got some bad ass paint and pinstriping skills!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 17 2010, 02:49 PM~17222487
> *dam david  those rides are frecken sweet homie. welcome back to building
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17222580
> *damn bro them rides r hands down the sickest ive seen in a long time bro
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I like this. Nice work David. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you think u can quit..... but u really can't


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 02:52 PM~17222208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BRO ANYTIME


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

SICKKKKKKK!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

What else can I say but.................................................. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You Everyone! For the compliments! Its great to be back! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 19 2010, 08:33 PM~17243397
> *Thank You Everyone! For the compliments! Its great to be back! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD UR BACK DAVE ALWAYS LIKED UR BUILDS BRO  :wow:  AND HEY DAVE SEE WAT HAPPENS WITH A LIL PUSH (NO ****)  :cheesy: :biggrin: U KNOW WAT MEAN BROTHER


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17202635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES DAVID. IT'S SICK!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 21 2010, 11:54 AM~17258974
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


Hope to see you guys :cheesy: at the meeting! bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 11:52 PM~17222208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Great looking builds!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2010, 10:32 PM~17233966
> *you think u can quit..... but u really can't
> *


he never quit :biggrin: he was just hybernating waiting to wake up to teach us sum new tricks  THE GODFATHER IS BACK :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17343729
> *he never quit  :biggrin: he was just hybernating waiting to wake up to teach us sum new tricks   THE GODFATHER IS BACK :0
> *



:wow: :yes: :yes: :run: hno:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

SE VALE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 29 2010, 10:49 PM~17348360
> *<span style='colorurple'>X2 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 19 2010, 07:16 AM~17233450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT for the Masterpieces..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 29 2010, 10:49 PM~17348360
> *SE VALE
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

the Wildcat and the Bonny are totally sick !!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Well here you go! I finally finished a model after 11 Yr retirement! LOL The wiildcat was supposed to be just a quick build! And the falcon is cleared,have to resand and reclear! And the pontiac 2+2 was a project that i always wanted to do! Thanx to MC562! Thanx bro! Hope to have it done this week!
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 fuuuuuuuuuuuuuk thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2C1UYp4A


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> > Well here you go! I finally finished a model after 11 Yr retirement! LOL The wiildcat was supposed to be just a quick build! And the falcon is cleared,have to resand and reclear! And the pontiac 2+2 was a project that i always wanted to do! Thanx to MC562! Thanx bro! Hope to have it done this week!
> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 fuuuuuuuuuuuuuk thats nice :cheesy:
> 
> 
> awsome builds here!! that bonneville is fucking sweet!!! cant wait for that one to finish!! wires or supremes?! either would finish it off nice!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

MC562 said:


> Well here you go! I finally finished a model after 11 Yr retirement! LOL The wiildcat was supposed to be just a quick build! And the falcon is cleared,have to resand and reclear! And the pontiac 2+2 was a project that i always wanted to do! Thanx to MC562! Thanx bro! Hope to have it done this week!




WHATS UP D.A., HIGHLANDER 64 ONE OF THE BADDEST PAINTER AROUND.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2!!!Those 3 are just NICE!!!!!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

MC562 said:


> Well here you go! I finally finished a model after 11 Yr retirement! LOL The wiildcat was supposed to be just a quick build! And the falcon is cleared,have to resand and reclear! And the pontiac 2+2 was a project that i always wanted to do! Thanx to MC562! Thanx bro! Hope to have it done this week!


Wow!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm still tryin to pick my jaw up from the ground!DAG you're one of my idols!!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing stuff bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lowdown63 said:


> Amazing stuff bro!


x2 amazing things in this thread here.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

really beautiful rides in here!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''QUIET STORM''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''LAS VEGAS''


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''LAS VEGAS''


:thumbsup: baddest model of all time


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Highlander 64 said:


> Here is a few of my past finished models!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick just gorgeous:thumbsup: TTT for the best


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Highlander 64 said:


> Here are some more pics, You guys asked for more of my custom models, Well here you go, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship::worship::worship:You are the reason I build what I build :fool2: NNNIIICCEEEE!!!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sick builds bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn y'all! I got all excited thinking he posted some new builds or progress...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:angry: me too


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

You got sum nice builds homie much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im sorry if it lead ya'll to that,couldnt help myself,I browse this thread quite often he influenced me as a youngster.At least more will look through this magnificent thread,he never seems to get the props he really deserves(to me anyways)D.A. hope you come back to posting here.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im sorry if it lead ya'll to that,couldnt help myself,I browse this thread quite often he influenced me as a youngster.At least more will look through this magnificent thread,he never seems to get the props he really deserves(to me anyways)D.A. hope you come back to posting here.


 Davids Doing Really Well.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Davids Doing Really Well.


Kool B)


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''QUIET STORM''



so clean


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> so clean


X2 homies a bad ass builder much props an respect to homie David A.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 homies a bad ass builder much props an respect to homie David A.


Yes He Is...The Guy Knows His Stuff.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes He Is...The Guy Knows His Stuff.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Wanna Let You Guys Know.Spoke To David.He's Gonna Start Coming On Here Again Soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just Wanna Let You Guys Know.Spoke To David.He's Gonna Start Coming On Here Again Soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hell yea dats gonna b awsome to see an OG builder like him come back to lay it low lookin foward to checkin out sum of his new work!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Always loved these builds. If it wasn't such a dick swinging contest around here, most OG builders probably would have never left in the first place.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Project59 said:


> Always loved these builds. If it wasn't such a dick swinging contest around here, most OG builders probably would have never left in the first place.


x2:yessad:

kinda dead now...i think the storm has cleared


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just Wanna Let You Guys Know.Spoke To David.He's Gonna Start Coming On Here Again Soon.:thumbsup:


 :drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Project59 said:


> Always loved these builds. If it wasn't such a dick swinging contest around here, most OG builders probably would have never left in the first place.


QFT...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :drama:


Enjoy your Snack.He's Been Busy.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just Wanna Let You Guys Know.Spoke To David.He's Gonna Start Coming On Here Again Soon.:thumbsup:





Richiecool69elka said:


> Enjoy your Snack.He's Been Busy.


:uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: :uh:


----------

